
Coinbase lets 3rd party app use brand and spend user BTC, "believes it's secure" - DavidSJ
https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/479799235122954240
======
hawkice
I'm baffled at the seeming nonchalance of startups developing "high security"
banking apps, certainly. But I think the interesting part here is that the way
customers see them (due to their marketing, of course) -- as a hyper-secure
distribute currency broker -- but the way they behave is as if they are
generally non-professional (only in that they do not believe their profession
is "banker") people hacking away at a CRUD app. So it may seem cool and agile
to them when they post this, but they may be getting a different response from
people who don't see the men behind the curtain and only know the marketing.

